# Freeride Hose



## Jackpoint (26. April 2007)

Hallo Forum!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Freeride Hose.
In 2 - 3 Sportgeschäften in meinem Umkreis kennt man so etwas nicht.
Im Netz bin ich auf folgende gestoßen:







Das ist aber auch schon die einzige. Ist bei Sport Scheck  in meiner Größe ausverkauft und mit 99  auch kein Schnnäppchen.

Kennt jemand ein vergleichbares Angebot? Überall wo ich war gibts nix oder es ist ausverkauft.
Bei eBay möchte ich so etwas nicht unbedingt einkaufen.


----------



## Unrest (26. April 2007)

ST Hardride Short


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackpoint (26. April 2007)

Da sollte sich was finden lassen!

THX


----------



## certhas (26. April 2007)

Ich hänge mich mal an da ich auch sowas such.
Taugen die Fox vented ? Ich such welche die gut belüftet sind. Hat die jemand ?


----------



## brumbrum (26. April 2007)

Kannst auch mal bei bikeyastyle schauen.


----------



## rp001 (26. April 2007)

auf die frage "freeride hose" kann es nur eine antwort geben: 




die Freeride Pant Wildebeest von Platzangst
- bequem
- praktisch


----------



## brumbrum (26. April 2007)

Hab ich auch, sehr ge1le Farben dieses Jahr, vorallem das *grün*


----------



## rp001 (26. April 2007)

mir gefällts am besten in grau/schwarz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2007)

Die Freizeit/FR Hose von Pearl Izumi ist auch sehr gut.

Gibt es z.b. bei active-out.eu


----------



## maGGus17 (27. April 2007)

von 3essen gibt es auch geile


----------



## ashtray (27. April 2007)

Bin zwar nicht so der Freerider, habe mir aber auch eine bestellt gehabt. Es handelt sich um folgende:

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=AC-TROY-SPRINT7&MatrixType=1

Hab sie vor 3 Wochen bei bb für 29 Dollar bestellt (zum Vergleich: Hibike 99 EUR ). 

Die Hose ist saubequem muss ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (28. April 2007)

Die Platzangst Hosen sind wirklich hübsch, aber auch wenn ich jetzt wieder der Böse bin: Ich würde mir keine mehr kaufen, bzw. bin mit meiner ziemlich unzufrieden:
Die Nähte sind einfach total schlecht und gehen auf.
Mir sind erst 2 Gürtelschlaufen ausgerissen, woraufhin ich den kompletten Bund nachgenäht habe.
Und mittlerweile haben sich die Klettverschlüsse der Fronttaschen von ihrer Naht verabschiedet.

Für den Preis hätte ich eindeutig mehr erwartet!


----------



## raschaa (28. April 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Die Platzangst Hosen sind wirklich hübsch, aber auch wenn ich jetzt wieder der Böse bin: Ich würde mir keine mehr kaufen, bzw. bin mit meiner ziemlich unzufrieden:
> Die Nähte sind einfach total schlecht und gehen auf.
> Mir sind erst 2 Gürtelschlaufen ausgerissen, woraufhin ich den kompletten Bund nachgenäht habe.
> Und mittlerweile haben sich die Klettverschlüsse der Fronttaschen von ihrer Naht verabschiedet.
> ...



haste mal dran gedacht die jungs zu kontaktieren? war bei meiner 06er impalla hose auch der fall, kurz gemailt, direkt am selben tag bescheid bekommen ich soll sie einschicken, 4 tage später ne neue 07er wildebeest hose im tausch bekommen......kann mich nicht wirklich beklagen, vorallem weil die neuen wesentlich besser verarbeitet sind und die leut von platzangst kritik sehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## elmono (28. April 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> haste mal dran gedacht die jungs zu kontaktieren? war bei meiner 06er impalla hose auch der fall, kurz gemailt, direkt am selben tag bescheid bekommen ich soll sie einschicken, 4 tage später ne neue 07er wildebeest hose im tausch bekommen......kann mich nicht wirklich beklagen, vorallem weil die neuen wesentlich besser verarbeitet sind und die leut von platzangst kritik sehr ernst nehmen.



Eigentlich ne gute Idee, aber jetzt ist ja schon alles genäht. 
Ich wollte halt ungern auf die Hose verzichten, Radfahren geht vor.

Aber wenn die 07er besser verarbeitet sind, ist meine Kritik ja ohnehin gegenstandslos. 

Eine Frage noch zur Wildbeest: Ist das Material der Hose das gleiche wie bei der Impala?


----------



## raschaa (28. April 2007)

würd sagen ja, hab die alte halt nimmer wegen vergleich.....allerdings sind die nähte und reißverschlüsse bedeutend besser und auch der verschluß am bund ist jetzt absolut gau-sicher...


----------



## twickl (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab da mal ne Noob Frage: Trägt man da drunter eigentlich noch ne Radhose mit Polster?

Danke

twickl


----------



## brumbrum (4. Mai 2007)

twickl schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Noob Frage: Trägt man da drunter eigentlich noch ne Radhose mit Polster?
> 
> Danke
> 
> twickl



NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (4. Mai 2007)

brumbrum schrieb:


> NEIN



Doch!

Ohne Radhose drunter würden Freeride Touren >30km wohl eher zur Qual.


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2007)

ich hab übrigens eine rote fox push pant und blaue fox push shorts zu verkaufen. 
größe 32


----------



## brumbrum (4. Mai 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> Ohne Radhose drunter würden Freeride Touren >30km wohl eher zur Qual.



OK ok, wenn du Touren damit fährst.


----------



## Osti (4. Mai 2007)

habe mir gestern ne RaceFace Indy geholt, da ich noch nen Gutschein hatte. Ich muss sagen, ich bin z.T. enttäuscht über die Qualität. Die Nähte sind bereits im Neuzustand besch i ssen verarbeitet. Dafür 79,90 zu verlangen ist echt ne Frechheit. Meine olle Fox Hose hat damals 60DM gekostet, war top verarbeitet und hat bis letzte Woche gehalten...


----------



## rp001 (4. Mai 2007)

einfach zurückbringen / schicken, vielleicht ist das nur ein Einzelfall. Eigentlich sind die RaceFace Sachen in der Regel gut verarbeitet.


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2007)

hab noch ne Raceface Vo2 lined in Größe L. 
in grau/schwarz, verpackt, mit etikett etc. 




statt 109,- EUR für 60,-


----------



## Wozee (7. Mai 2007)

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Hosen/Fox-Dirt-Jump-Short-grey::9192{0}270.html?


hat jemand erfahrung mit der Short?


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2007)

imho keine beikhose, 

nur zum stylen in der eisdiele.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (8. Mai 2007)

Die beste Shorts ist die Fox Strafer Mx.
Normal 119,95 aber bei 
www.hibike.de
im Angebot.


----------



## joob45 (8. Mai 2007)

http://www.bikeaction.de/

dort unter products und dann bei race face. dort sollte dir geholfen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetho (8. Mai 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Die beste Shorts ist die Fox Strafer Mx.
> Normal 119,95 aber bei
> www.hibike.de
> im Angebot.



Ich kann die da nicht finden. Kannst du den Link mal Posten?


----------



## andi55 (8. Mai 2007)

jaja, lacht mich jetzt aus, aber
die Hose
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hat bei mir auch schon einiges aushalten mÃ¼ssen. Habe zwar das Modell von vor 2 Jahren, aber bis jetzt habe ich qualitativ NICHTS auszusetzen. Gibt's auch in grau
Einziges "Manko" (was ich aber bis jetzt mit jeder Bikehose hatte): Sitzt hinten etwas niedrig. Evtl, lliegt es aber auch an meiner Sitzposition.
Und fÃ¼r unter 25â¬ ist die mehr als top!! (Auch wenn der ein oder andere ne groÃe Marke vermissen wird. Also ich fahre im Wald und nicht vor der Eisdiele hin und her)

GrÃ¼Ãe a.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Mai 2007)

@ yetho:
hier der Link zur Strafer MX:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...be893762ee0&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=41

Gruß Wheelsiderider


----------



## Yetho (9. Mai 2007)

Danke schön!


----------



## aNo0Bis (9. Mai 2007)

Die hier ist ein echter knaller und sieht so gut aus....





Hab sie mir erst neulich zugelegt, bin aber schon ne längere Tour damit gefahren, Optik 1 A und sitzt einfach nur gut!


----------



## fuxcube (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Habe die Dainese x-Short 3/4 und bin begeistert
Hat zwar ein paar Euros gekostet aber ist ihr Geld echt wert .

War günstig bei:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...984&cid=070510110635&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1
zu erwerben.

Gruß
fuxcube


----------



## Pulze (4. Juni 2007)

andi55 schrieb:


> jaja, lacht mich jetzt aus, aber
> die Hose
> 
> 
> ...



Die hol ich mir auch, gefällt mir besser als grüne oder gelbe Hosen (schwul?)
und kostet nich soviel.

Ich zieh die eh nur fürs biken an, für in die Schule trag ich was anderes.


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (5. Juni 2007)

Suche auch grad eine Bike-Short. Kenn mich da aber leider nicht so aus, weil ich bisher nur mit "normalen" Radlhosen unterwegs war.
Gibts die eigentlich auch mit integriertem Sitzpolster und kann man dieses auch herausnehmen?
Normale FR-Shorts sind doch auch auf längeren Touren trotz Sitzpolster unbequem oder?


----------



## estelle (6. Juni 2007)

Normale FR-Shorts sind doch auch auf längeren Touren trotz Sitzpolster unbequem oder? 

genau das wollte ich auch gerne wissen 

sind FR Shorts genau so zu empfehlen wie die engen radlerhosen
vorallem wenn man auch mal nur so eine waldtour macht
und kein freerider/downhiller ist !!!!!

ich dachte an die Fox Epic Lined Hose 
-> http://www.amazon.de/Fox-Epic-Lined-Hose-black/dp/B000P4GDCA

diese hat viele lüftungsschlitze und hat eine herausnehmbare unterhose mit polster

sieht einfach optich besser aus als die engen radlerhosen 

hat diese jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,
habe ne Frage an die Leute die die Platzangst Hose besitzen:
Ist die Lang?????
Da ich bei jeans l38 habe, wollte ich wissen ob ich die auch anziehen könnte??
MFG


----------



## rp001 (6. Juni 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe ne Frage an die Leute die die Platzangst Hose besitzen:
> Ist die Lang?????
> Da ich bei jeans l38 habe, wollte ich wissen ob ich die auch anziehen könnte??
> MFG


wie gross bist du denn, vielleicht kannst du deine jeans abmessen wie lange die sind


----------



## LB2 (6. Juni 2007)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe ne Frage an die Leute die die Platzangst Hose besitzen:
> Ist die Lang?????



Bin 1,90 und die L-Version passt hervorragend, ausreichend lang.


----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2007)

estelle schrieb:


> Normale FR-Shorts sind doch auch auf längeren Touren trotz Sitzpolster unbequem oder?
> 
> genau das wollte ich auch gerne wissen
> 
> ...



Viele Shorts haben zwar Sitzpolster aber die können einer "richtigen" Bikehose nicht mal annähernd das Wasser reichen. Ich trage immer eine Assos-Lycra drunter wenn mehr als ein paar km anstehen.



> Hi,
> habe ne Frage an die Leute die die Platzangst Hose besitzen:
> Ist die Lang?????
> Da ich bei jeans l38 habe, wollte ich wissen ob ich die auch anziehen könnte??



Ich hatte das 2006er Modell mal zum anprobieren und die war sehr lang. Ich glaub das war eine L und in Jeansgrößen würde ich 34/36 schätzen.


----------



## Glocke (6. Juni 2007)

Hilft es was sowas drunter zu ziehen ??
http://cgi.ebay.de/Herren-Radlersli...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ85058QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Habe bis jetzt nur erfahrung mit "normalen" Fahrradhosen. Ich würde auch gerne wissen ob ich meinem Arsch in einer Freeride Short bei Touren (30-50 Km) zuviel zumute oder ob es noch zumutbar(bequem) ist ??


----------



## elmono (6. Juni 2007)

Wenn du schon eine normale, enge Radhose hast, zieh einfach eine kurze Hose drüber und probier es aus. Eine FR Hose ist nichts anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epitax (6. Juni 2007)

andi55 schrieb:


> jaja, lacht mich jetzt aus, aber
> die Hose
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibts die denn?


----------



## Yetho (7. Juni 2007)

Bei decathlon!


----------



## Eike. (7. Juni 2007)

Glocke schrieb:


> Hilft es was sowas drunter zu ziehen ??
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Herren-Radlersli...7QQihZ010QQcategoryZ85058QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sowas, bzw. sogar hochwertiger ist oft bei den Hosen dabei aber wie gesagt, eine Lycra ist eigentlich immer besser.


----------



## Mais (7. Juni 2007)

andi55 schrieb:


> jaja, lacht mich jetzt aus, aber
> die Hose
> 
> 
> ...




hab die selbe hose und bin schwer zufrieden damit - die ist im übrigen nciht "ganz" schwarz....sind noch ein paar dunkelgrau/dunkelblaue (ich erkenns nich genau) stoffbahnen dazwischen... geht aber schon klar das teil!


----------



## deto (9. Juni 2007)

Ich hab die Platzangst Impala und Wildbeest, musste bisschen mit aufpassen, die sind ziemlich gross geschnitten. Ich bin 178 gross und hab 70kg, und in der L kann ich drin schwimmen, M passt mir optimal. In L iss die Hose nicht viel länger, aber oben rum iss sie ziemlich weit! 
Die Hosen von Platzangst sind spitze, wenn man sie lang trägt, wenn man die Beine abmacht, dann scheuern sie leider bei jeder Pedalumdrehung aneinander, das raschelt ziemlich nach Kunststoff. Ausserdem sind die Dinger ziemliche Fliegenfänger durch den weiten Schnitt (hab mir mal ne Biene eingefangen   ). Aber sonst sind Verarbeitung und Funktion absolut top, würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen!  

Die Pants von Scott kann ich für leichtere Aktionen im Gelände (also nicht unbedingt Freeriden) noch wärmstens empfehlen, die sind supergemütlich, nur die Innenhose mag ich nicht so, die iss mir zu warm. Ich verwende da lieber Unterwäsche mit Sitzpolstern, damit fahr ich auch mehrere Stunden problemlos rum.

mfG Deto


----------



## Pulze (10. Juni 2007)

ALso nochmal zu den Shrots, ich zeih allein deswegen keine engen Hosen an, weil ich die nich ham kann, die zwickts überall, außerdem hab ich eh immer weite Boxershaorts an, das passt dann eh nich.


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2007)

Du hast unter einer Lycra Unterwäsche an? Dann kann das ja nicht klappen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. Juni 2007)

ich habe ´ne fox-shuttle-pant. ist zippbar. wie das wetter zulässt....


----------



## ScottErda (10. Juni 2007)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> ich habe ´ne fox-shuttle-pant. ist zippbar. wie das wetter zulässt....



Die hab ich auch! Ist einfach ne TOP Hose!!!!


----------



## bodom child (10. Juni 2007)

ich hab seit kurzem die maloja pick up short. 
ist superangenem, überhaupt nicht starr, leicht und schön weit 
mit ner radhose drunter (bei mir pearl izumi) auch super für (freeride)touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (13. Juni 2007)

Nochmal für Laien. Eine Freeride Hose ist also nix anderes als eine normale Hose, egal ob kurz oder lang ? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden und wenn ja warum kauft ihr euch dann so teure Dinger.


----------



## deto (13. Juni 2007)

Die Hosen, die als "Freeride" angeboten werden, sind meistens aus nem ziemlich stabilen Material gefertigt, damit sie nicht gleich beim ersten Sturz zerreissen. Dafür sind sie etwas schwerer und steifer. Wenn man nicht ständig wie ein verrückter den Berg runterbrezelt braucht man die eigentlich nicht, da sind die normalen Baggy-Pants angenehmer zu tragen, weil weicher.


Gruß deto


----------



## spassfahrer (13. Juni 2007)

eine "freeride - dh" hose würde ich zum touren fahren nicht anziehen. 
- zu schwer
- wenig atmungsaktiv
- keine belüftung
und meistens sind die hosen mit cordura (abriebfestes material), brauchst du zum "normalen" touren nicht. 

weiterhin würde ich mir ne hose ohne innenhose kaufen, die sitzpolster sind meistens nichts besonderes oder du schneidest dir das polster raus. im sommer ne kurze leichte bike unterhose z.B. löffler transtex light drunter und gut iss.

ich fahre am liebsten ne dainese air flux mit zip beinen, die hat gute belüftungsmöglichkeiten und sitzt super oder ne fox high frequency short.

gruß


----------



## Lumbi (13. Juni 2007)

Hi,

die Fox High Frequency Short habe ich mir auch gekauft und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden. 
Nähte, Verarbeitung und Optik sind super, mit ausreichend Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, 
Fox Head ist leider nur gedruckt und nicht gestickt, mal sehen wie oft der das waschen überlebt
Das Polster ist (für mich) sehr gut ausgelegt und angenehm, ist aber leider nicht herausnehmbar.

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## Glocke (14. Juni 2007)

http://www.melahn.de/media/pdfs/Flyer/Seite 3.pdf

hier gibts reduzierte Fox Bike Klamotten ! Vielleicht ist was für euch dabei !


----------



## ap0477 (15. Juni 2007)

Tach,

ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eine Platzangst Wildebeest in der Farbe schwarz und bin echt begeistert von der Verarbeitung und dem Design. Im Gegensatz zur letzjährigen Impalla ist sie ein Stück leichter geworden und eignet sich nun auch für kleinere Touren. Gekauft habe ich Sie im Velosystems-Webshop da alle Platzangstartikel dort versandkostenfrei versendet werden und ich dort als Schüler oder Student 5% Rabatt erhalte.

ciao
Andreas


----------



## Pulze (15. Juni 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Du hast unter einer Lycra Unterwäsche an? Dann kann das ja nicht klappen.



Ich hab netmal so eine, werd ich auch net anziehn.


----------



## kletteraffe (26. Juni 2007)

Kein Bock auf nen neuen Thread:

Wie fallen denn die Oberteile von Platzangst größentechnisch aus?

Ist M ein M? Oder gehts eher Richtung S beispielsweise.
Frag nur, weil ich nen M Oberkörper hab, aber L-Arme  

Thx schon mal

affe


----------



## deto (26. Juni 2007)

Hoi, Oberteile von Platzangst fallen ziemlich normal aus, Hosen sind eher groß, ich brauch normalerweise L bei Hosen, bei Platzangst aber M!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (26. Juni 2007)

A Traum sog i - vielen Dank


----------



## kletteraffe (6. Juli 2007)

Ok Teil is in M da. Seh aus wie ne Presswurst..... oO

Brauchs in XL, obwohl ich noch nie was in XL gekauft hab.

So als Info für die Allgemeinheit


----------



## Bullhead (9. Juli 2007)

rp001 schrieb:


> auf die frage "freeride hose" kann es nur eine antwort geben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Aussage kann ich nur unterstreichen. Ich fahre auch seit Kurzem die Wildbeast. Die Hose ist der Hammer. Super teil. Absolut reißfest.

Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.

Ride on


----------



## evilsheep26 (9. Juli 2007)

hallo forum

ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Platzangst Hose zu zulegen...Aus welchem Material sind sie denn gefertigt ? Sind die recht dick? 
Wie sieht es mit Protektoren aus? Passen da auch die Race Face drunter?
Noch ne Frage zu den Oberteilen: Welche Größe habt Ihr denn oder würdet ihr empfehlen, wenn man es über ein Jacket anziehen will ? Bin 1,74 und normale Statur...( so M)
Gruß
Stefan
P.S. @ap0477  Danke für die Internet Adresse mit den 5% Rabatt


----------



## pikehunter69 (9. Juli 2007)

Fox High Frequency Short    

Grüße aus dem wilden Süden
der Alexander


----------



## Bullhead (10. Juli 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> hallo forum
> 
> ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Platzangst Hose zu zulegen...Aus welchem Material sind sie denn gefertigt ? Sind die recht dick?
> Wie sieht es mit Protektoren aus? Passen da auch die Race Face drunter?
> ...



Die Hosen sind aus so reißfestem Material gewebt, tragen sich aber erstaunlich angenehm leicht. Naja "dick" ist immer eine Sache der Ansicht. Ich finde sie nicht zu dick aber immer noch dick genug um was auszuhalten. Auch Protektoren sind kein Problem.

Wie gesagt meiner Ansicht nach momentan die GEILSTE HOSE am Markt.

Rido on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Juli 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Ok Teil is in M da. Seh aus wie ne Presswurst..... oO
> 
> Brauchs in XL, obwohl ich noch nie was in XL gekauft hab.
> 
> So als Info für die Allgemeinheit



Mit Verlaub aber dann trägst du auch sonst keine T-Shirts in M sondern L aufwärts oder? Ich hab das Since99 ShortSleeve in M und es fällt eigentlich genau so groß aus wie normale T-Shirts in, eher recht weit.


----------



## brumbrum (10. Juli 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> hallo forum
> 
> ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Platzangst Hose zu zulegen...Aus welchem Material sind sie denn gefertigt ? Sind die recht dick?
> Wie sieht es mit Protektoren aus? Passen da auch die Race Face drunter?
> ...



Was hast Du für eine Größ in Jeans ??
Guggst Du hier.


----------



## evilsheep26 (10. Juli 2007)

hi 

ich hab 32/32 bei Jeans


----------



## powderJO (11. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Freizeit/FR Hose von Pearl Izumi ist auch sehr gut. Gibt es z.b. bei active-out.eu



wie fallen die denn größentechnisch aus?


----------



## brumbrum (12. Juli 2007)

evilsheep26 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab 32/32 bei Jeans



Dann brauchst DU größe M


----------



## Stoner (28. August 2007)

Hi

*thema ausgrab*

Welche Größe der Platzangst Wildebeest wäre denn für mich empfehlenswert (normale jeans 34/34)?

Vielleicht noch eine doofe Frage, aber sieht man mit der Hose lächerlich aus wenn man nur/hauptsächlich Touren fährt?   Also nicht wirklich Freeride, mein Bike ist auch nicht wirklich dafür geschaffen.

Vielen Dank!

Stoner


----------



## -patrick- (29. August 2007)

Stoner schrieb:


> Welche Größe der Platzangst Wildebeest wäre denn für mich empfehlenswert (normale jeans 34/34)?
> 
> Vielleicht noch eine doofe Frage, aber sieht man mit der Hose lächerlich aus wenn man nur/hauptsächlich Touren fährt?   Also nicht wirklich Freeride, mein Bike ist auch nicht wirklich dafür geschaffen.
> 
> ...


 sieht man damit lächerlich aus? ...ich meine JA, das ist jetzt nichts gegen die Hose, die ist sehr gut verarbeitet etc. aber eben für den Bikepark und ähnliche Action, vielleicht schauts mal in irgendeinen Laden und schauts dir Cordura und ähnliches Material an -> damit lange Touren fahren ist ne Qual. Hatte sie mir übrigens auch bestellt, aber wieder zurückgeschickt, da die Hose viel zu gross war. Vielleicht mache ich etwas falsch, aber mit 1,77 hatte mein Arsch zweimal Platz in der Hose mit Grösse S (auch mit Gesäss-Protektoren)... dass Platzangst since 99 Trikot in S war bei meiner Bestellung übrigens grösser als das Race Face in L...hab auch das zurückgeschickt, da ich aussah als ob ich ne Killerplauze mit mir rumschleppe. Die Jungs haben ein gutes Design, Name ist bissi blöd und an ihren Schnitten sollten sie arbeiten. Schade, wollte immer a gelbs Trikot.
Die Fox High Frequency wurde öfters genannt -> kann auch ich empfehlen, leichter Stoff und lockerer Schnitt, also kein Robin Hood aber auch nicht Baggy-Gangster.


----------



## -patrick- (29. August 2007)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Ok Teil is in M da. Seh aus wie ne Presswurst..... oO
> 
> Brauchs in XL, obwohl ich noch nie was in XL gekauft hab.
> 
> So als Info für die Allgemeinheit


Eine Frage - wie gross bist du? Wie geschrieben bin ich 1,77 und S fiel verdammt gross aus. Trage meine Sachen locker aber noch bisserl körperbetont, wenn man sich was druntervorstellen kann. Geht das Trikot bei dir übern Arsch?
Jeder wie er will, aber vielleicht sollte man seinen "Style" nicht als Ausgangsbasis anderer ansetzen. Interessiert mich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## Stoner (29. August 2007)

-patrick- schrieb:


> sieht man damit lächerlich aus? ...ich meine JA, das ist jetzt nichts gegen die Hose, die ist sehr gut verarbeitet etc. aber eben für den Bikepark und ähnliche Action...



Ja, das dachte ich mir eben auch.
Ich finde sie schaut aber sau geil aus.

Ich wollte ja die Gore Freeride/Path (sind nicht so "aufdringlich"), aber die sind beide ausverkauft und jetzt dachte ich mir eben die von Platzangst wären doch was...

Aber leider schaut man mit den sachen auf Touren komisch aus.


----------



## fekko (20. September 2007)

Moin,

habe ne fr hose lang von rotwild. super bequem und nicht zu schwer. ist auch was für tourer. habe sie noch net so lange. bin erst 1/2 mal mit gefahren aber begeistert.

gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J00lz (28. Oktober 2007)

hi,

gibts die platzangst irgendwo noch in schwarz/grau, kann sie nirgend finden.

dankö


----------



## Dropdead (28. Oktober 2007)

bmo hat sie glaube ich nich. die schwarze ist allerdings die teuerste!


----------



## Muigaulwurf (4. November 2007)

Dropdead schrieb:


> bmo hat sie glaube ich nich. die schwarze ist allerdings die teuerste!



bmo hat sie doch


----------



## J00lz (8. November 2007)

stimmt, aber nur noch in L.
ich hab bei jeans so 32-34, da wird die L zu groß sein oder?

J00lz


----------



## Eike. (8. November 2007)

J00lz schrieb:


> stimmt, aber nur noch in L.
> ich hab bei jeans so 32-34, da wird die L zu groß sein oder?
> 
> J00lz



Ganz sicher.


----------



## J00lz (9. November 2007)

schade...

welche abzipbaren alternativen könnt ihr noch empfehlen?
ich kenn noch die axo, die ist relativ günstig haben aber auch viele.

wenn ich schon so viel geld für ne hose hinleg dann will ich sie sowohl im sommer als auch im winter nutzen...


----------



## brumbrum (9. November 2007)

Wie wäre die AXO Pursuit07 oder die 3Essen Go Riding Pant ??


----------



## J00lz (9. November 2007)

die essen sieht gut aus, danke 

â¬: hab ich grad gefunden: http://www.shop3essen.com/shop/produkt_detail/2UR3299S_3E_Textil_Kontesthose_lang

zwar nicht apzippbar aber dafÃ¼r nicht so teuer, die sollte Ã¼bern winter langen und im frÃ¼hjahr kommt dann noch ne short dazu  hat jemand erfahrung mit den grÃ¶Ãen bei 3essen, hab wie gesagt 32-34, M oder L?

danke, J00lz


----------



## wildermarkus (9. November 2007)

Hallo

Hat jemand eine Race Face DH 3/4 Short in größe L übrig?und will Sie verkaufen?
Aber nur das erst Model .
Die Short ist ist kpl schwarz mit grauem Bund und Race Face Schriftzug vorn

Ride Free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. November 2007)

@J00lz
Bei Hibike gibt es die AXO Pursuit Evo Freestyle zur Zeit fÃ¼r 59,99â¬. Direktlinks funktionieren bei denen oft nicht aber ich versuchs mal. Den Hinweis, dass die Hose groÃ ausfÃ¤llt sollte man wirklich beachten. Ich hab bei Jeans normalerweise 33-34 Weite und die 32/48 die ich mir bestellt habe geht wieder zurÃ¼ck weil sie mir viel zu weit ist. Wenn du willst kannst du sie anprobieren bevor ich sie zurÃ¼ck schicke. Farbe ist blau.


----------



## J00lz (11. November 2007)

danke fÃ¼r das angebot, die hose ist zum glÃ¼ck auch bei meinen kollegen vertreten, da werd ich sie mal anprobieren, der preis ist wirklich gut...

â¬: hab sie heute anprobiert und 32 war perfekt, ist schon bestellt


----------



## Pinkerdoodle (12. Dezember 2007)

Servus

verkaufe noch ne Fox Hose DH von Fox Racing in flieder (Pink), weiss, schwarz. Mit großen Applikationen, Fox Logo. Unisex. War mal lang und ist aus 3/4 gekürzt, unterhalb der Knie Applikation. Am rechten Knie hat sich der flexible Teil n bissl aufgezwirbelt. Sonst 1a in schuss. Gewaschen etc.

Preis: VB

Wurde seit ca. 2,5 Jahren nicht benutzt. Rechnung nicht mehr vorhanden, hab sie in Whistler gekauft und eingeführt.

Super zu tragen für Schlammschlacht im Schnee 
und das wichtigste: einfach abspritzen, aufhängen, weiter...

Bei Interesse einfach per Mail melden. 

(Hab auch noch n Dakine Panzer Größe S/M)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Dezember 2007)

J00lz schrieb:


> stimmt, aber nur noch in L.
> ich hab bei jeans so 32-34, da wird die L zu groß sein oder?
> 
> J00lz


Nicht unbedingt.
Ich bin ca. 1,90 groß. Schrittlänge 92 cm, 80 kg (kein Bauch) und trage ähnliche Jeansgrößen. [W32/L36]
Die Länge ist ok.
Sie ist allerdings eher weit, damit Protektoren und/oder Bäuche noch mit reinpassen.


----------



## benne1989 (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab die Profi II Pant von Gore. Bin zwar Tourenbiker aber ich mag die engen Bikehosen auch nicht so und ich glaube die müsste auch für Freeride geeignet sein. Man kann sie unterhalb der Knie auch mit Klettverschluss enger machen und auf den Innenseiten am Unterschenkel ist ein Schutzmaterial damit die Hose vor Kettendreck und ähnlichem geschützt wird. Ist saubequem und auch zum zippen. Sitzpolster hat sie allerdings nicht...






Gruß Benne


----------



## BigHighHit (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

hab seit kurzem auch die AXO Freestyle EVO Pursuit - konnte sie bei HiBike für 59,90 günstig erstehen - die Beine sind abzipbar - super festes Material, schon in Sitzposition "vorgeformt", belüftet (verschliessbar) und im Schrittbereich mit einem elastischen Material versehen damit bei Bewegungen hinten nicht gleich die Arschritze rausguckt!  

Die Kaufentscheidung hier war eindeutig der Preis - ehemals 159,00!! (niemals für das Geld!!) 

Kann ich nur empfehlen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

